# Honda EU3000IS electric/pull start seems very rough/loud



## MTNPWR (May 26, 2020)

Have a couple Honda EU’s (one 2k and 2 3ks). One of the 3ks I got sat for a while and now wont start. Really rough sounding on the pull start and worse with the electric. Went through it all, air filter, spark plug, new oil(no metal shavings in old oil), cleaned carb, took off and blew out exhaust to make sure no mud wasp nests etc, threw a little sea foam in the spark plug and let it sit for a while then cranked it over to clear out carbon on the valves etc. Not the most experienced with small engines but know enough to be dangerous. What does anyone think this could be? Thanks in advance.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Is it hard to pull over or just noisey? Can you elaborate on what sounding rough sounds like?


----------



## MTNPWR (May 26, 2020)

Thanks for the


drmerdp said:


> Is it hard to pull over or just noisey? Can you elaborate on what sounding rough sounds like?


It seems like it catches a little when pulling and grinds when trying the key. More of a grinding kind of rough noise.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

did you set the valves yet? if you do not remember when you set them last.... set them now!
is it loping or running rough?? or have to leave the choke partial on to run?
if so pull the carb and ultrasonic clean it, basic carb clean does not work on the hidden passages on these eu3000i carbs.
see this link for tools and instructions
ULTRASONIC CLEANER PAGE
or replace the carb... 
did you charge the battery??
they need a lot of battery to start right.
a battery tender is a good idea on these units for sure! 
BATTERY CHARGER PAGE


----------



## MTNPWR (May 26, 2020)

iowagold said:


> did you set the valves yet? if you do not remember when you set them last.... set them now!
> is it loping or running rough?? or have to leave the choke partial on to run?
> if so pull the carb and ultrasonic clean it, basic carb clean does not work on the hidden passages on these eu3000i carbs.
> see this link for tools and instructions
> ...


Thanksfor the reply Paul. It is actually not running at all. It won’t fire. Basically the pull start and electric start seem very rough. I pulled the plug and its getting spark. I took a video but now sure how to upload to the site.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

For a "typical" engine, I would wonder about something dragging against the flywheel, or if a flywheel magnet came loose. But I don't know if these engines have a normal type of flywheel setup, or if it's something "weird". Something to consider, at least. I'd also pull the spark plug to eliminate fighting compression, to see if that helps feel what's going on.


----------



## MTNPWR (May 26, 2020)

RedOctobyr said:


> For a "typical" engine, I would wonder about something dragging against the flywheel, or if a flywheel magnet came loose. But I don't know if these engines have a normal type of flywheel setup, or if it's something "weird". Something to consider, at least. I'd also pull the spark plug to eliminate fighting compression, to see if that helps feel what's going on.


Ok great I will try that its doesn’t seems locked or anything. Pulls the same with the plug in and or out. Will try snd get the video uploaded. Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

so with the spark plug out is it still acting like it is dragging?
if so then;
try this first.
unplug all the inverter wires... 
then role it over.. is it still acting up?
if so pull the flywheel and inspect the magnets..
if they are all there and trash free.
if the magnets all look ok replace the stater winding's.

if the inverter winding are hot spotted this locks the rotor in spots. just like a hydro lock.

if when unplugging the inverter makes the lock issue go away, then the inverter is bad.
it it shorted inside.
replace the inverter.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea the new eu2200i is a best in class for sure!
lower rpm is the key!!


----------

